# Army Security Agency



## sfmike (Mar 20, 2012)

During the 1960's the Army had a signal intelligence capability in the Army Security Agency.  My Brother Bob trained at Fort Devens, MA for a year as a Morse Inteceptor.  He was stationed in Thailand supporting operations in RVN before returning to CONUS to attend Infantry OCS.


----------



## moobob (Mar 20, 2012)

The ASA is a very interesting story. True quiet professionals whose history will may be forgotten.

http://bookstore.trafford.com/Products/SKU-000150733/Top-Secret-Missions.aspx


----------



## Brill (Mar 21, 2012)

Soldiers assigned to ASA were true pioneers and inflicted untold damage to the Communists in Viet Nam and elsewhere. There is an enromous push to declassify a lot of their tactical operations. You should be proud of your brother Mike as it takes a special person to sit inside a windowless room for hours listening to code.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Mar 21, 2012)

Not all ASA members were confined to a windowless room. I'm sure you know this, as I'm just putting it out there for anyone that wonders by. The ASA SODS are the predecessors to the SOT-A's and they have a very interesting story. Top Secret Missions sits in our team room and is a good read.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2012)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Not all ASA members were confined to a windowless room. I'm sure you know this, as I'm just putting it out there for anyone that wonders by. The ASA SODS are the predecessors to the SOT-A's and they have a very interesting story. *Top Secret Missions sits in our team room and is a good read*.


 
Is that a book I can get via Amazon, or an internal publication?


----------



## moobob (Mar 21, 2012)

SOWT, http://www.amazon.com/Top-Secret-Missions-John-Malone/dp/1412006449


----------



## x SF med (Mar 21, 2012)

The School remained until 1993...  IIRC, it was the longest AIT in the Army...  and, well, the girls at The School liked SF guys...  not that I ever dated any or anything.:-"


----------

